# Is Aetna still paying consult codes?



## WiLaura2013 (Jul 26, 2019)

Good morning - I've always been told that Aetna will not pay Initial codes but will pay consult codes (Aetna commercial, not Aetna Medicare).  Now we are being told that Aetna Commercial is not paying consult codes.  We are not the attending so we don't use the Modifier AI, anybody heard of this? thanks!


----------



## trarut (Jul 26, 2019)

We haven't heard anything about Aetna doing this, just UHC Commercial at this point.  ::_Adds note to to-do list to research::_


----------

